# Spongy wood in roof trim



## kmwest (Oct 5, 2016)

I found spongy wood in the end ~5" of a part of my exterior trim.  It's the board that the arrow points to here (the end is hidden behind the trees), connecting to the edge of the roof.

https://1drv.ms/i/s!AldBRbQJj45ZjTx0DhS97r1btR3p

First off:
1) What is this piece called?
2) What can be done to repair this or should I expect it to need the whole board replaced?
2) How much should I expect to pay for this?  I assume this is more than a DIY job since it's a gigantic board....
3) What types of contractors (if any) should I be speaking to and what questions to ask?

Thanks


----------



## nealtw (Oct 5, 2016)

We call that the fascia board on the gable end, others might call it the rake board on the gable end.
Framers are the carpenters that frame houses and they install them on a new house. Any carpenter could do the work, the catch is the sheeting on the roof may be nailed to it and most likely the roofing is nailed to it.

I would start with roofers, you should be able to find one that can do this.
If lumber is available in that length, one piece is best but for longer runs a 30* angle cut joint is common.


----------



## Sparky617 (Oct 6, 2016)

A good handyman should be able to handle all of the work.  I would NOT replace it with wood.  I'd use cellular PVC (http://azek.com/ is one brand) instead.  This stuff machines like wood and can be painted like wood, but it doesn't rot like wood.  If your trim were white you can actually leave it unpainted.

If the roofing is nailed to it you can always cut the nails off with an oscillating saw.


----------

